

Rel="logo", a standard for providing up-to-date logos. - rossmasters
http://relogo.org/

======
pixelspread
Author here. In response to why not favicon: I wanted to propose a standard
for a vector format. Even 256x256 or 512x512 is too small for many
applications. Also apple touch icons tend to have a specific look. I want to
be able to provide a standard for original logo artwork.

In response to press page: I think that can be helpful, but if there is a
standard in place, it allows for easy automation, even if it's on a press
page.

------
rossmasters
The author's post about it[1] sells it as a way to provide the media with a
verified logo that you want them to use, however I think an easy-to-find
'press' page would have more of an impact. How automated are the authoring
tools for news agencies?

[1]: <http://blog.matt.cc/post/13016415544>

------
ricardobeat
Interesting, but why not just use the favicon/touch-icon? They are getting
bigger and bigger, 256x256 is soon going to be common place.

Someone should create a standard to replace `apple-touch-icon`.

